# What supplier?



## anna1222 (Feb 7, 2010)

In your opinion, what supplier sells the best fragrance oils??


----------



## honor435 (Feb 8, 2010)

hmmm, you will get many answers from that one.
I love peakcandles.com, natures garden, bitter creek, bertsheaven scent.  who have you tried, or just looking? look for a place that offers sampler packs, you usually get 10- 1 ouncers for 20 or so. I would say peak is my fav right now. If you go there ask me ive bought many from them, also you can do as many of the same in that deal, som places only allow you one of each fo.


----------



## anna1222 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you for your suggestions! I'll have to check them out, especially Peak Candles. I'm just shopping around right now, looking for a supplier that sells some good products, that aren't too expensive of course!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 9, 2010)

Have you checked out WholesaleSuppliesPlus.com? 

Right now, they have free shipping on FOs and on some sites the shipping can be really expensive.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 9, 2010)

i do like them, dont get brown sugar, it isnt good.


----------



## Mandarin (Feb 9, 2010)

I use several suppliers. To me Sweet Cakes is the best, but very pricey. Their scents are incredible.


----------



## DottieF. (Feb 9, 2010)

There are many great companies out there. My favorite is Southern Soapers. The customer service is top notch. Shipping is fast. The scent descriptions tell you if an fo accelerates trace, discolors, contains phthalates, and gives a suggested addition rate. The prices are good too. 

Southern Garden Scents are great too. Everything I said about Southern Soapers applies to them also. The Scent Works is a great company too and there are several fo's that I only buy from them. I buy a couple fo's from Sweet Cakes that I can't buy anywhere else but I find them to be overpriced on many fo's and few of their desc. mention if an fo discolors. Check out The Scent Review Board for more info on any supplier.

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca

Dottie


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 9, 2010)

My 2 favs are wholesalesuppliesplus.com and naturesgardencandles.com.  WSP has the free shipping which is AWESOME!  I like NG because you can get sampler packs.  10 1oz bottles are $20.  I always get a sample size before getting a bigger size.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Feb 10, 2010)

My personal favorites are Daystar and ScentWorks. Strong, high quality FOs and excellent customer service. I have been very pleased with SoapSupplies as well, Nature's Garden and Wholesalesupplies has been about 50/50 for me. Don't bother ordering from Gelluminations or Brighter Scents (same company).


----------



## TessC (Feb 10, 2010)

That's a tough one since everyone's tastes and priorities are so different. I love Daystar, Southern Garden Scents, and Moonworks (not a ton of FOs but some very unique and beautiful ones). WSP's free shipping is nice, Brambleberry consistently has nice fragrances, and The Scent Works has some fragrances that are just amazing. If I had to narrow it down to just one supplier....I'd cry.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 10, 2010)

I just received my Peak oils and I have to say I love them. However for sake of shipping, I do like Voyageur (Canadian here) since it is in my town. Since the FOs and EOs at Voyageur are as good as Peak, WSP and SOS scents that I have purchased, I'll probably do most of my FOs my shopping there for sake of cost. 

So many factors.


----------



## ohsoap (Feb 10, 2010)

I buy from Voyageur as well, since they are within driving distance, but they don't have alot of selection.  Most of the FO's I want to try they don't have available.  I bought from BB at Christmas and loved every scent.  Especially Yuzu.  I am going there this weekend and will most likely come home more then I need.  LOL

I just ordered 15 new FO's from Natures Garden.  Shipping to Can was awesome, and I am excited to try their fragrances.   I have one from SW, Nice strong scent, and its sticking well.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 10, 2010)

Lucky me, I do have an American address I can ship, so Peak isn't even bad. It's just a matter of waiting for the roomie's mom to come up. Nature's Garden is next on my list to try. I just hate waiting, ha.


----------



## ohsoap (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll let you know how I like them.  Their service was amazing and let me add on an additional 1oz that I realized I forgot to add to my cart.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 11, 2010)

Excellent. This pay check is an oils check so by the time you've played with the new fragrances it'll be fragrance time.


----------



## cathym (Mar 17, 2010)

I am also from Canada-B.C. - has anyone tried New Directions? I will look at Voyageur.  Shipping is getting sooooo expensive.  I'm looking for a good cherry/almond fo. I've been mixing 50/50 almond and cherry -has anyone tried Amaretto fo?


----------



## cathym (Mar 27, 2010)

OK! I just got my order from Voyageur and their products are fantastic!  I got a few f.o.'s which are the best I've tried.  They smell high end - not cheap.  The goatmilk mp base is very nice to work with and holds the scent well. I already placed another order with them. Shipping was only $17 for over 25 lbs.  Still waiting for my Sweetcakes order.


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 7, 2010)

I have been trying desperately to cut down the amount of suppliers I use as postage to Aussie is steep but couldn't use any less than four suppliers LOL...........The Scent Works, Daystar, Backwoods and Elements


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 7, 2010)

cathym said:
			
		

> Still waiting for my Sweetcakes order.



I soooooooooo love Sweetcakes as we have a stockist here in Australia but the prices are steep and the selection limited. I looked at ordering but was going to cost about 150.00 in postage using UPS as they don't ship via USPS which is the cheaper option


----------



## cathym (Apr 7, 2010)

I got my Sweetcakes yesterday! yay! My order was $59 and the shipping was $28!!!!! (I live in B.C. Canada) Anyway, the scents are beautiful.  The Oatmeal, milk, honey is the best I've tried.  One thing though- they seem to be more concentrated than others I've tried so you need quite a bit less. I tried a few of them ( oatmeal/honey, herbal essence/ lemon verbena) and 1 tsp per lb. was plenty! My house smells fantastic.  Voyageur is close to me so shipping is very cheap and they also have great fo's and the soap base is very high quality.  hope this helps :wink:


----------



## honor435 (Apr 7, 2010)

serious 1 tsp per lb? never heard of using that little, i use 1 ounce per pb, maybe that was a typo?


----------



## cathym (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm serious! 1 tsp.  Will they fade?


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 7, 2010)

I have cut back on the number of suppliers I use too, it's helps turn a profit. I order most of my fos from WSP and Daystar.


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 8, 2010)

Stacy rocks when it comes to postage because If I order like three/four pound it goes into a letter rate box and I only pay something like 14.00 in postage to Aussie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honor435 (May 10, 2010)

that is not enough fragrance, did it fade?


----------



## cathym (May 10, 2010)

Yes! it did fade.  I've taken your advice and have started to add 1 oz. per lb. At first it seems like too much but it settles after a few days. Thanks


----------



## honor435 (May 10, 2010)

more money, but better soap!


----------



## cathym (May 10, 2010)

you're right. by the way, have you heard of adding orris root powder to soap to help hold the scent?


----------



## honor435 (May 10, 2010)

no, but if you use enough and good fo it should hold, I have soap that I made a yr ago and still has smell. who do you buy from? some fos just dont hold the scent, I used wsp brown sugar- gone! cool water(ng) poof.
peakcandle.com has some nice strong scents, you can get 10- 1 ouncers for 20$ and you can chose doubles or triples of the same scent,which I like, cause it takes 2oz for my batches.
Kim


----------



## cathym (May 10, 2010)

I have recently ordered from New Directions and Voyageur with good results.


----------



## honor435 (May 10, 2010)

cool, what kind of ingredients do you like? I use mostly po, co, oo, castor and shea or cocoa butter, I just got some almond butter, cant wait to see what that is like.


----------



## cathym (May 10, 2010)

I like po, co, oo, and sunflower o.  I haven't tried shea or cocoa yet. I'd also like to try that easy 'crisco' recipe! I was worried about using the po because of deforestation etc. but I still have about 20 lbs of it left so I'll use it up and see.


----------



## honor435 (May 10, 2010)

I heard that soybeal(crisco) is prone to rot, so dont use a lot, and oilsbynature says they use envirn. safe palm, really, you cant save the earth by not using the small amt that you use, po is in everything, almost all boxed foods, cookies, crackers has it. have fun. Nice chatting w ya.
Kim
youll love shea or cocoa, you only need to use 10% to add nice qualities to your soap.


----------

